# Any use composite horse shoes for trail riding?



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

YES...we had them...once. Been looking for a source again ever since. (for just a pair or 2 at a time...) I LOVE THEM! 
They gave the horse sure footing, and held up well. Yes...they can be reset. 
We do a LOT of road riding, here, and they don't seem to pack with oil and chips like our 'aluminum' ones did. They also don't seem to tear up the roads as bad.
My farrier did say they are hard to clean. With that center bar, if the horse picks up a stone, getting it out is a trick.
But we had no trouble with that.
I loved the fact that there was no more slippin and sliding. Makes you wonder why these didn't come along sooner....


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you have any problems with the nails wearing holes in the hoof wall?

A friend put them on his endurance horse. and he rides lot to condition the horse. The shoes flex a little and this allows the nails to move, which caused them to errode out the nail holes in the hoof wall.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Not that we noticed. Altho the farrier *did* say they are harder to put on....we 'pulled them' for the winter, and then I misplaced them....:roll:
I was thrilled to death that you posted the site. These are *exactly* what we had, (the clear) and I loved them!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been interested in these shoes since I first saw them. I know of three brands: Equiflex PonyW'air and EponaShoe I know they can also be glued on, which might work for some people. 
Do you think they would be good for jumping?


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

First off...I admit I know NOTHING about jumping! But I really did like how 'secure' I felt with these shoes. There was NO more slipping and sliding like before. (We do trails, so lots of embankments, rocks, etc.) Then again...if that's what you need....


----------

